# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby Frog Sexing

## Joshheitkemper

I purchased a Chubby Frog (painted bullfrog) about a month and a half ago. It seems to be doing fine but I am wondering about its gender because I am interested in a tank mate.

----------

